
Conquering convolutional neural networks for the curious and confused - annebonnerdata
https://towardsdatascience.com/wtf-is-image-classification-8e78a8235acb
======
painful
Thanks, but using "WTF" in a title is unprofessional. If you wouldn't include
it in the title of a research publication, you probably shouldn't include it
in a TDS article either. After all this isn't your personal blog that you've
published it on. I'm writing on behalf of the hundreds of users in my
community who follow TDS articles; they expect decorum.

I have seen this in a prior article from you too where you used &%$*# in the
title. The same logic applies. You say you "want to help", so please do. I am
not a prude. I use swear words too, but only when no one else is listening.

Thanks, BTW, to the person who edited the title for us on HN.

~~~
titanix2
I swear a lot irl but I agree the title is not really appealing. Using wtf
does not add anything useful over using just what.

